# Autonomo, social security bonificacion & private teaching 'rules'



## s c (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello! 

I've only recently discovered this site and wish I'd done so a while back, with lots of useful info. I'm in Aragon as an English teacher in an academy. As it's June, my contract and classes are coming to an end, and it's time to look for work in camps or do intensive courses etc. 

Long story short, I'd ideally like to run my own academy. A friend of a friend told me that to apply as self-employed for the first time, and with me being *under 30 years old*, I'm entitled to social security 'discounts' as follows:
- 80% for 6 months 
- 50% for following 6 months
- 30% for following 3 months
- 30% for following 15 months 

I'm not able to set up an academy at the moment, so I decided to go down the autonomo route due to the attractive bonificacion offered. Thanks to a post I read on this forum (on what to do to become autonomo), just this month I went to the tax office and got my papers sorted out, got a really nice lady who helped me fill the form out. But when I went to the social security office, a different lady just about bit my head off for not understanding one particular question. At least I saved myself 150 euros the gestor would have charged me to do the paperwork :clap2:

I turn 30 this month hence my reason of going self employed now and taking advantage of the 'discount'...any advice on where to go from here? In terms of invoicing businesses, keeping accounts etc? When it comes to doing the taxes every 3 months, do any autonomos working from home put down a percentage of their rent and phone bills etc., against their tax? 

I have also met a couple of autonomos who want to sell (hacer traspaso) their list of students to me. They teach from their flat which is on the third floor, but are not classed as a business as they are both autonomos and pay their fees. I asked whether they had a business licence and they said no, they've been teaching from home and going out to the occasional business class for more than 3 years. They have 2 rooms that are converted into classrooms, and the landlord even lets them use a part of the upstairs as a waiting area for the parents who are waiting for their kids to start/finish class. 

My concern is that, it seems like a business running from home but without a licence, and I was under the impression that teaching groups of people in a flat was not permitted under new laws. However, if you're legal, as in you pay your social security and tax, then surely that's ok? 

I'd be grateful if anyone has any information on any of the points I've mentioned. Thank you in advance!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

s c said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've only recently discovered this site and wish I'd done so a while back, with lots of useful info. I'm in Aragon as an English teacher in an academy. As it's June, my contract and classes are coming to an end, and it's time to look for work in camps or do intensive courses etc.
> 
> ...


be very careful with the 'not a business'

it IS an academy & therefore a business if it has classrooms & a waiting area & needs licences & insurance, as you thought

yes the teachers can work as autónomo - but it's the licences etc that you need to think about

I looked into this several years ago, to run a sort of co-operative with other teachers where we would have shared the rent etc, but still worked as self-employed - it was straightforward until it came to the licences & insurances which we decided were not worth paying out for - _la crisis _was just biting - so we're all still doing our own thing & maybe one day we'll revisit the idea

if it's just their student list they will sell you - where will you teach them? Do you get the rooms too.....

as for invoicing - I prepare an invoice for each student every 3 months - most don't actually want a copy, but I have to submit them anyway

all my invoices - those I issue & those I pay - I then give to my gestor..... I pay him less a month than I earn an hour, so it's worth every cent to me


----------



## s c (Jun 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> be very careful with the 'not a business'
> 
> it IS an academy & therefore a business if it has classrooms & a waiting area & needs licences & insurance, as you thought
> 
> ...


Hi xabiachica!
Thanks for your reply! The idea is for them to move out and to let my hubby and I move in (work and live there), hence we'd pay for the rent of the flat, pay a bulk sum for the student list, which comes with the classroom furniture, and teaching materials. We'd all start the new term teaching together to get the students familiar with us and within a couple of months the current owners would disappear and let us take over completely. 

Just this morning I went to the council urbanismo to ask about licences, and the lady simply said you're not allowed to teach at your flat - end of! She says people do it, but it isn't permitted, you shouldn't teach from home, nor go to people's houses to teach, a 'local' is the way to go (yes of course, because we all have enough money to set up an academy!) Ok, so she gave me a direct answer, but does anyone actually have a licence to teach from home?

With the invoicing, can I simply print out a self-made invoice including my name, NIE and the amount? My apologies if I come across as not knowing anything, but I'd rather get it right, or at least try to get it right. 

Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

s c said:


> Hi xabiachica!
> Thanks for your reply! The idea is for them to move out and to let my hubby and I move in (work and live there), hence we'd pay for the rent of the flat, pay a bulk sum for the student list, which comes with the classroom furniture, and teaching materials. We'd all start the new term teaching together to get the students familiar with us and within a couple of months the current owners would disappear and let us take over completely.
> 
> Just this morning I went to the council urbanismo to ask about licences, and the lady simply said you're not allowed to teach at your flat - end of! She says people do it, but it isn't permitted, you shouldn't teach from home, nor go to people's houses to teach, a 'local' is the way to go (yes of course, because we all have enough money to set up an academy!) Ok, so she gave me a direct answer, but does anyone actually have a licence to teach from home?
> ...


around here you're definitely allowed to go to students' homes

I teach most of my classes in a bar, over a coffee or even a drink - that's legal too

I have an arrangement with the bar - they needed bums on seats & I needed seats for the larger groups of bums.... the students are expected to buy a coffee or something

works for both of us..... not sure it would work to teach English to kids though....


----------



## s c (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, had considered classes in a bar, but wasn't sure whether it was allowed or not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

s c said:


> Thanks, had considered classes in a bar, but wasn't sure whether it was allowed or not.


just make sure you always have all your paperwork with you - visits book, complaints book etc...

I've never been asked for mine, but you never know

the policía local & local Guardia officers often drink in the bar I do my classes in & have been known to join in with the tongue-twisters


----------



## skellorn (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, 

I am really interested to see what happened with you as I have just gone autonomo and am keen on doing private classes in a rented building. 

I have no idea of the paperwork I need or insurance can anyone help ?

My plan is to rent a room in a local guarderia which may have the licences already as its a teaching institution but I really need to find out where I stand legally - can anyone offer insights/advice?

THanks

Craig


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Warning
Just because you're supposed to get a grant it doesn't mean to say you will
Ayudas para autónomos, subvenciones para el autónomo | Infoautónomos
*MADRID*

*Denominación:* Ayudas al Empleo Autónomo
*Convocatoria 2013: PENDIENTE y no se prevé su apertura en lo que resta de año. De hecho, ya a finales de 2012 el colectivo de autónomos denunció la dificultad del cobro de dichas subvenciones y concedidas en la convocatoria 2011.*


----------

